# أخبار الطاقة المتجددة --- كل جديد وغريب في هذا المجال ---



## م.محمد الكردي (29 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سأبدأ بتطبيق فكرة جديدة ومخطط جديد كنت وعدت به بهدف متابعة تطورات وأخبار الطاقة المتجددة في كل مكان ، أتمنى من الجميع المساهمة وذلك بغية الفائدة العامة، أيضا أتمنى من كل من يساهم بمقال أو ما شابه أن يراعي وضع المرجع أو رابط الصفحة الالكترونية التي أتى منها بالخبر

أتمنى لكم كل الفائدة ووقت ممتع مع أخبار مبشرة:77: 


نظم الطاقة الكهروشمسية تغزو ضواحي المدن الأميركية​

منازل تجهز بمولدات تؤمن احتياجاتها وترسل الطاقة الفائضة إلى شبكات الكهرباء * الخلايا الشمسية ستساهم بحصة فعلية في سوق الطاقة الأميركية تصل إلى نحو 30 في المائة من الاحتياجات بحلول عام 2030​





واشنطن: مارك كلايتون* 
لم تصدق «جيل ستوكس» عينيها، عندما جاء اليوم الذي حولت فيها مفتاح الكهرباء الذي يشغل منزلها بأحد ضواحي مدينة نيو جيرسي، إلى مولد مصغر للطاقة. وفي ذلك اليوم تجمع أمام منزلها عدد من شاحنات شركة الكهرباء والطاقة و16 من الفنيين الكهربائيين، الذين بدا انهم لم يروا من قبل لوحة مفاتيح للطاقة الشمسية، وكان كل ما يريدونه هو رؤية عداد الكهرباء يسير في الاتجاه المعاكس بعدما اداروا المفتاح.
ودوران المفتاح للخلف يعني بيع الكهرباء المتولدة من الطاقة الشمسية للشركة، الامر الذي كان مجرد بدعة جديدة في ضاحية نيوجيرسي في خريف 2001، لكنه الان يتجه ليصبح الاتجاه السائد هناك.

* طاقة شمسية 

* يقول بعض الخبراء إن من سخرية القدر ان تحجز الطاقة الشمسية لنفسها موطئ قدم في أغلب المجالات غير المتوقعة مثل عالم السيارات الرياضية العائلية الكبيرة وعالم صناعة الشاشات التلفزيونية الضخمة والثلاجات المزدوجة. وإن استطاعت هذه التقنية أن تحوز القبول الكامل في هذه الصناعات فانها ستنتشر على نحو شاسع. ويرى ريتشارد بيريس ناشر مجلة «هورن بور»، وهي مجلة مهتمة بالطاقة المنزلية المتجددة، أن بعض الضواحي بدأت في الحصول على طاقاتها من الشمس، وأن بعض المنازل الجديدة والمجتمعات الصغيرة أصبحت تصمم لتتواءم مع هذا الاتجاه.

وفي الفترة بين عامي 2000 و2002 استخدم نحو عشرة آلاف شخص من اصحاب المنازل في الولايات المتحدة، وسبعين ألفا في اليابان اضافة الى عشرات الآلاف غيرهم في اوروبا، مولدات الطاقة الشمسية في الحصول على احتياجاتهم من الطاقة كما يقول الخبراء. وربما فعلوا ذلك حرصا منهم على عدم زيادة ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري على الارض أو مدفوعين بانخفاض أسعار الخلايا الشمسية. ووفقا للاحصاءات فان السعة النهائية للمولدات الشمسية بمن فيها للافراد المعزولين عن الشبكة العمومية، تصل الى عدد من غيغاواط (ألف ميغاواط).

ولكن الزيادة الحقيقية تتمثل في عدد مستخدمي الطاقة الشمسية والمتصلين بشبكات الكهرباء المحلية، فهذه المجموعة لم يكن لها ذكر عام 1990، لكنها اصبحت تستخدم عام 2002 نحو730 ميغاواط على الاقل من الطاقة، وهي تقريبا طاقة محطة متوسطة القدرة لتوليد الكهرباء تعمل بطاقة الفحم الحجري.

وبالطبع فهناك الكثير من الشكوك حول استخدامات موسعة للطاقة الشمسية، فمنذ السبعينات وأميركا الجائعة دوما للطاقة، تستمع الى مقولة انه بعد عشر سنوات ستصبح الشمس احد أهم مصادر الطاقة، في حين انها ما زالت الى اليوم لا تمثل سوى 1 في المائة فقط من مجموع الطاقة المستهلكة في الولايات المتحدة. ويفترض تقرير صدر اخيرا عن صناعات الكهروضوئيات الأميركية أن الخلايا الشمسية ستساهم بحصة فعلية في سوق الطاقة الأميركية بحلول 2020 وانها ستساهم بحوالي 30 في المائة من احتياجات السوق بحلول عام 2030 أي ما يعادل طاقة 180 مليون برميل من النفط في ذلك العام. ولكن من أجل الوصول الى هذا التصور فمعناه أن هناك ملايين من اصحاب المنازل والاعمال سيتحولون لاستخدام الخلايا الشمسية، ويؤدي الاقبال الشديد على هذه الخلايا الى ضرورة توفيرها. وعلى الرغم من ان اسعار الطاقة الشمسية ما زالت مرتفعة مقارنة بالطاقة التجارية ومصادرها المتنوعة، الا ان اسعارها في ذات الوقت انخفضت بحوالي 90 في المائة عما كانت عليه في السبعينات. واذا حدث وانخفض سعر الواط الشمسي عن سعره الحالي وهو 4.50 دولار ووصل الى دولارين فقط للواط، فستحدث قفزة سحرية وستصبح الطاقة الشمسية أرخص كثيرا من المصادر التقليدية، وقد يرتفع الطلب عليها ارتفاعا هائلا. وحتى عهد قريب كان التحول الى استخدام الطاقة الشمسية يعني الاستعداد لتقبل حياة خشنة بعيدا عن الشبكة التقليدية. لكن ولاية ماساتشوتس وبعض الولايات الاخرى تمهد الطريق اليوم امام أصحاب المنازل للقيام بالدور المنوط بهم في حماية البيئة من دون التخلي عن شاشاتهم التلفزيونية العملاقة. وبعد الزيادات الكبرى في استخدامات الطاقة، وضعت 38 ولاية أميركية في حيز التنفيذ قوانين «قياس الشبكة» خلال السنوات الخمس الماضية وبمقتضاه تلتزم شركات الكهرباء والطاقة بادخال مولدات الافراد التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية ضمن نطاق الشبكة وان تتقايض الشركات مع الافراد حول فائض انتاجهم من الطاقة، أي انهم يدفعون ثمن استهلاكهم من الشركة بفائض انتاج مولداتهم الشمسية من الطاقة.

والخلاصة ان اصحاب المنازل عندما ينتجون طاقتهم من الخلايا الشمسية، وفي نفس الوقت يبقون على اتصال بشبكة الطاقة، فهم بذلك كمن يصنعون الفطيرة الشمسية ويأكلونها، فهم يستغنون عن الطاقة الناتجة عن مولدات الوقود الحفري (النفط)، ويبقى بامكانهم تشغيل الأجهزة التي لا تشبع من الطاقة مثل مجففات الشعر واجهزة التكييف. وبالاضافة الى هذا فان حوالي 15 ولاية تعتمد اليوم برنامجا يسمى «تمويل المنفعة العامة»، وبمقتضاه تقوم الولاية بتمويل ودعم برامج الطاقة البديلة المتجددة عن طريق استقطاع سنتات قليلة من كل فاتورة كهرباء، وهناك 24 ولاية أخرى تتبع اسلوب البرامج المخفضة من اجل مساعدتها في تغطية نفقاتها المتزايدة، فكاليفورنيا وماساتشوتس تصل فيها التنزيلات الى نصف القيمة وإلى 70 في المائة في نيوجيرسي ونيويورك.

* كهرباء منزلي 

* يقول آيان ستوكز زوج جيل، إن نظام الخلايا الشمسية بمنزله والذي يعمل بسعة 2.5 كيلو واط كلفه حوالي 21 ألف دولار بما فيها قيمة التركيب نفسه، دفع منها 9 آلاف دولار فقط نقدا. وخفض هذا النظام قيمة فاتورة الكهرباء بمنزله الى الثلث تقريبا وانه يتوقع ان يصدر الطاقة للشركة خلال عشر سنوات وان يحصل على عائد مادي مقابل ذلك خاصة وان الكيلو واط الواحد يكلفه نحو 13 سنتاً. اما جوان وستيفن هالس فهما زوجان من ناتك بولاية ماساتشوتس وقد انتهيا للتو من تركيب نظام لتوليد الطاقة الشمسية بمنزلهما وكلفهما ذلك حوالي 18 ألف دولار لكنهما حصلا على تخفيضات من الولاية غطت نصف التكلفة، وقام الزوجان بتركيب مصابيح موفرة للطاقة بكافة لوازمها. وآل هاسلي وآلاف غيرهم انضموا الى شبكة شمسية تجارية طاقتها 40 ميغاواط مستخدمة في الولايات المتحدة منذ عام 2000. واذا اصبحت مولدات الطاقة الشمسية تباع في المتاجر العادية، واذا حدث وانخفضت اسعار هذه المولدات فان أميركا بأسرها ستلحق بآل هاسلي.

وعلى الرغم من أن النظام الشمسي لم يصبح من صميم الشبكات بعد، الا ان بعض الولايات تفكر فيه جديا خاصة في أجواء الجدال الدائر في اسواق الكهرباء أو عندما تتكرر انقطاعات الكهرباء، أو أن يأتي حاكم جديد تروقه الفكرة، فكاليفورنيا مثلا هي اكثر الولايات الأميركية اتجاها نحو هذا النظام الى جانب ان لديها شمسا مشرقة مما ادى لوجود بعض البنائين الذين يبنون مجمعات سكنية تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية. ويواجه البناؤون مشاكل عديدة مثل ارتفاع اسعار العقارات والمنافسة الضارية، ولهذا فهم لا يستطيعون تحميل سعر المولد الشمسي على المشتري، فالمولد الواحد تبلغ تكاليف تركيبه حوالي 20 الف دولار ويخفض حوالي 90 في المائة من فاتورة الكهرباء.


المصدر
http://www.asharqalawsat.com/details.asp?section=3&article=221237&issue=9229


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشروع مصري*

مشروع مصري لتصدير الخلايا الشمسية إلى الأسواق الأفريقية​

الاسماعيلية (مصر): يسري محمد 
بدأت شركة «أي بي سي سولار» المصرية في اقامة مشروع لصناعة وتصدير الخلايا الشمسية المستخدمة في شحن البطاريات بالمنطقة الحرة العامة بالاسماعيلية.
وقال الدكتور يحيى بهنسي رئيس مجلس الشركة: ان المشروع سيقوم بانتاج وحدات الخلايات الشمسية التي تحول الطالقة الشمسية الى طاقة كهربائية بجميع أنواعها، بجانب تصنيع مستلزمات ودوائر التحكم المستخدمة في شحن البطاريات ومحولات التيار.

وأضاف أن المشروع سيقوم أيضا بإنتاج الأنظمة المتكاملة المستخدمة في مجالات الطاقة المتجددة.

وتابع: ان المشروع عبارة عن شركة مساهمة ويقام على مساحة ثلاثة آلاف متر مربع، إلا انه رفض الافصاح عن حجم استثماراته في المشروع، لافتا الى انه يستهدف القيام بالتصدير الى الاسواق الافريقية وانه من المنتظر بدء الانتاج في النصف الثاني من العام الجاري.



المصدر
http://aawsat.com/details.asp?section=6&issue=9269&article=228469


----------



## صادق حميد (30 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورةجهودكم.واتمنىتزويدنابمواقع.تبين.اسعارالخلاياالشمسية


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 سبتمبر 2006)

الموقع التالي ممتاز لمعرفة أسعار الخلايا والطاقة في كل أنحاء العالم

أتمنى أن تجد استخدامه سهل فأنا استفدت منه جدا في معرفة عناوين مئات الشركات في مختلف أنحاء العالم

أيضا فيه عروض وظائف في مجال الطاقة المتجددة

http://www.solarbuzz.com/

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## م_ خليل (10 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع اكتر من ممتاز وانا مهتم بهذا الموضوع


----------



## نافل (14 أكتوبر 2006)

اسعد الله اوقاتكم -وجدت موقع(تجاري) يستعرض مجموعة كبيرة من الشركات التي تنتج اجهزة الطاقة من طاقة شمسية ورياح ( اكثر من 100 شركة) ارجو ان يفيد المهتمين بالموضوع-----Alibaba.com


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 أكتوبر 2006)

نافل قال:


> اسعد الله اوقاتكم -وجدت موقع(تجاري) يستعرض مجموعة كبيرة من الشركات التي تنتج اجهزة الطاقة من طاقة شمسية ورياح ( اكثر من 100 شركة) ارجو ان يفيد المهتمين بالموضوع-----Alibaba.com



فعلا هو موقع مبيعات

http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?Type=SALE,AGENT,MISC&SearchText=solar

الرابط السابق فيه عشرات المنتجات المعتمدة على الخلايا الشمسية

شكرا أخ نافل


----------



## i_laith (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخوان للمشاركة جزاكم الله خيرا 
لكن يبقى سعر المنظومات مكلف وخارج نطاق امكانية الفرد العربي في هذا الوقت 
كنت مهتما لاقامة مشروع تجاري في العراق وخاصة في الجنوب حيث الشمس المستمرة 
لكن حاجز السعر المرتفع اوقفني 
نامل بالاستمرار بالبحث للتوصل لحلول بديلة ان شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى حمزه (5 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طه احمد منير (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا استاذ محمد شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا كتير 
هل يوجد عندك معلومات عن استخدم الرياح لصناعة الطاقة او عنوان شركة رائدة في هذا المجال وماهي سيات هذه الطريقة وايجابيتها برائيك 
وشكرا


----------



## husainmahdi (14 يناير 2007)

لكم جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندس / آدم (14 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم كل الخير 
على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## Silver_2007 (17 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااا


----------



## abosaud (17 يناير 2007)

موضوع جيد أخي محمد
وأنا متابع لمواضيعك ومواضيع الأخوان
لكني مقصر في الرد لعدم وجود كيبورد عربي في جهازي أعتذر عن ذلك

>>>>مشروع مصري لتصدير الخلايا الشمسية إلى الأسواق الأفريقية
نتمنى ان لا نكون شعبا مستهلكا
فالعرب متأخرين في الانتاج التقني والمجال التكنولوجي بشكل عام
خطوة جيدة من مصر لعلها تستمر فيها
وان لا يكون فقط تجميع وتسويق 
Thanks again


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (17 يناير 2007)

abosaud قال:


> موضوع جيد أخي محمد
> وأنا متابع لمواضيعك ومواضيع الأخوان
> لكني مقصر في الرد لعدم وجود كيبورد عربي في جهازي أعتذر عن ذلك
> 
> ...


 

أهلا بك أخي الكريم وسعيد بردك الطيب


----------



## mohamedfoaud (18 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد معرفة اسعار ومواصفات الخلايا الضوئية photovoltiac cells كل خلية تنتج كم فولت وكم وات وحجمها كفائتها سعرها وهم ثلاثة انواع رئيسية
1. Thin film - Silicon
2. Mono-crystal silicon 
3. Poly-crystalline silicon


----------



## امجد قاسم غانم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي على الموضوع الجميل ولكن هل لديك معلومات عن الطاقة النووية


----------



## م/ محمد عنتر (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي الموضوع الرائع


----------

